# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  حكمة اليوم كل من يدخل ليلقي بحكمة

## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
الوقت من سيف ان لم تقطعه قطعك
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]*من طلب العلا سهر الليالى*[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
لا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
ما مات من أحيا علما
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
*لكل مجتهد نصيب*
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
كل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم
[/align]

----------


## نداء الحق

[align=center][/align]*كن أقل فضولا بالناس أكثر فضولا بالافكار*

----------


## نداء الحق

"لا يكن قلبك .. مثل الاسفنجه .. يتشرب كل شي , بل اجعله مثل الزجاجه ترى الحقائق من ورائها ولا يدخلها شيء ,, يأخذ ما ينفعه ويترك ما يضره يأخذ الصالح ويترك الفاسد " 

.. ابن تيميه رحمه الله

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
من الذكاء أن تتغابى أحيانا
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
*الكبر على أهل الكبر صدقة*
[/align]
------------------------------------------------------------------
الكبر :     بكسر الكاف

----------


## نداء الحق

*ليست الحكمة أن تعرف كل شيء ....... بل الحكمة أن تعرف قيمة كل شيء!*

----------


## نداء الحق

حكمة قانونية:

إن القوانين التي تحكم الظروف...تلغيها الظروف المستجدة!

(نابليون بونابرت)

----------


## نداء الحق

خذ الحكمة من الأعمى فهو لا يضع قدمه على الأرض

حتى يستوثق من موضعه بعصاه!

(توفيق الحكيم)

----------


## نداء الحق

ليس الكبير الذي يلتهم الصغير......

لكن السريع هو الذى يلتهم البطئ.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]*فى التأنى السلامة .... وفى العجلة* الندامة[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
القناعة كنز لا يفنى
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
*الحلم سيد الأخلاق*
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
الحياء شعبة من شعب الايمان
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
الكذب داء والصدق دواء
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
الصبر مفتاح الفرج
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
الصدقة تطفىء الخطيئة كما يطفىء الماء النار
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
الذهب والفضة فخر الأغنياء..وخلو البال فخر الفقراء
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
اذا نسيت اساءة الآخرين دام لك ودهم
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
اشكر من أنعم عليك..وأنعم على من شكرك
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
ظن العاقل..خير من يقين الجاهل
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
اذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
لايعرف الصديق الا عند الضيق
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
اذا اشتد الكرب : هان
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
مصارعُ الرجال تحتَ بروقِ الطمع
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
التوبةُ تغسل الحوبة
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
 أَولُ الحْزم المشورة
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
ربَّ قول أَنفذ من صول
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
أَنجز حرُّ ما وعد
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
اترك الشر يترَكَك
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من الحكم في صدر الإسلام: 
*قال أبو بكر الصديق رضي اللّه عنه:* 
*   (أ) صنائع المعروف تقي مصارعَ السوء.* 
*   (ب) الموتُ أَهونُ مما بعدَه وأشدُّ مما قبله.* 
*   (ج) ثلاثٌ من كنَّ فيه كنَّ عليه... البغي والنُّكْث والمكر*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وقال عمر رضي الله عنه:* 
*   (أ) من كتم سرَّه كان الخيارُ في يده.* 
*  (ب) مُرْ ذوِي القراباتِ أن يتزاوروا ولا يتجاوروا.* 
*  (ج) أشكو إلى اللّه ضعفَ الأمين وخيانةَ القوي.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وقال على رضي اللّه عنه:* 
*   (أ) الناسُ أعداءُ ما جهلوا.* 
*   (ب) قيمةُ كل امرىءٍ ما يحسن.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فدارهم ما دمت في دارهم!
و أرضهم ما دمت في أرضهم
و حيّهم ما دمت في حيّهم!*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أبغض بغيضك هوناً ما؛
عسى أن يكون حبيبك يوماً ما!
و أحبب حبيبك يوماً ما؛ 
عسى أن يكون بغيضك يوماً ما*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
لا تكن قاسياً، فتكسر! و لا تكن ليناً، فتعصر
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
الاستشارة مادة الرأي، فما خاب من استشار
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المرء قليل بنفسه، كثير بأخيه*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
لا تدخل في ما لا يعنيك, فتسمع كلاماً لا يرضيك
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
الدنيا سحابة صيف و خيال طيف... فلا تنفتن بها
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
الصحة تاج على رؤوس الأصحاء... يعرف قدرها جيداً المرضى
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
أصعب ما في تسلقك الجبال، الصعود إلى القمة
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
يوم العدل على الظالم، أشد من يوم الجور على المظلوم
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
إن تعبت في البر، فإن التعب يزول، و أما البر... فيبقى!
و إن تلذذت بالإثم، فإن اللذة تزول، و أما الإثم... فيبقى!!
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
لن تنال ما تحب، حتى تصبر على كثير مما تكره
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
إن المحن إذا لم تعالج بالصبر، كانت كالمنح إذا لم تقابل بالشكر
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
تدرع بدرع الصبر، تسلم من سمام العجلة
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
الملتفت إلى الوراء، لا يصل إلى مقصوده
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*من حكم العرب:
1- سبق مطره سيله
يضرب لمن يسبق تهديده فعله
2-سر وقمر لك 
أي اغتنم العمل ما دام القمر طالعا لك يضرب في اغتنام الفرص
3-سبق السيف العذل
4- سواسية كأسنان الحمار.
قال الأصمعي ما أشد ما هجا القائل ( سواسية كأسنان الحمار )
5- رُبّ حال أفصحُ من لسان 
هذا كما قيل ( لسان الحال أبين من لسان المقال )*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
إن مفاتيح الأمور العزائم
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
أنت على ردّ ما لم تقل، أقدر منك على ردّ ما قلت!! و من حسن منطقه، طاب عيشه
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
طوبى لمن أمسك الفضل من لسانه، و أنفق الفضل من ماله
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
اجعل لكل وقت عملاً، تشعر ببركة العمل
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
هنيئاً لمن طاب كسبه و صلحت سريرته و كرمت علانيته و عزل عن الناس شره
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
عليك بصدق الحديث و مداراة النّاس و صلة الرحم و حفظ الأمانة و أداء حقّ الجار و إعطاء السائل و المكافأة بالضّائع، و إكرام الضّيف و الوفاء بالعهد و عليك بالحياء، تَفُز بالرضا.....
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
من عمل لآخرته كفاه الله أمر دنياه، و من أصلح ما بينه و بين الله، اصلح الله ما بينه و بين النّاس، و من أخلص سريرته أخلص الله علانيته
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
اكتبوا أحسن ما تسمعون، و احفظوا أحسن ما تكتبون و تحدثوا بأحسن ما تحفظون
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
على النّابل أن يتأنّى، فالسهم متى انطلق لا يعود
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
لكلّ مقام مقال، و لكلّ واقع حال و لكلّ حادثة مآل
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
دولة الظّلم ساعة، و دولة الحقّ إلى... قيام الساعة
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
قوة الهمة تقرب البعيد، و القلب إذا توجه إلى شيء يسهل عليه أن يحفظه و يفهمه
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
انتبه؛ فهناك خط فاصل بين الشجاعة و التهور!! 
 
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
لا تنشغل بالنعمة عن المنعم!!
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
من عصى الله فيك، اتّق الله فيه!!
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
اغتنم أيّامك قبل أن تمضي، و أنفاسك قبل أن تنقضي، فأيامك معدودة، و أنفاسك محدودة
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
مثل اللسان مثل السبع، إن لم توثقه عدا عليك
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
من أصلح داخله، أصلح الله له خارجه.
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*Advice is ever in want
لا خاب من استشار


Actions speak louder than words
العبرة بالأعمال وليست بالأقوال


Add fuel to the fire
يزيد الطين بلة


Address people in the language they can understand
خاطب الناس على قدر عقولهم


Always has been, always will be
من شب على شيء شاب عليه


The absent party is not faulty
الغايب عذره معه


After black clouds, clear weather
إن مع العسر يسر


Birds of feather flock together
الطيور على أشكالها تقع


A chip of the old block
هذا الشبل من ذاك الأسد


After great effort, he explained that water is water
وفسر الماء بعد الجهد بالماء


Do as you would be done
عامل الناس كا تحب أن يعاملوك


Charity begins at home
الأقربون أولى بالمعروف


Conciliation is the matter of the law
الصلح سيد الأحكام


Easy come, easy go
ما يأتي بسهولة يذهب بسهولة


The end justifies the means
الغاية تبرر الوسيلة


Cut your coat according to your cloth
مد رجليك على قد لحافك


Do good and cast it into the sea
سو خير وارمه بالبحر


Don’t put your head in the lions mouth
لا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة


A friend in need is a friend indeed
الصديق وقت الضيق


Every tide has its ebb
لكل جواد كبوه


No gains without pains
لا نتيجة بدون ألم


A flash in the pan
رمية من غير رامي


Every cloud has a silver lining
رب ضرة نافعة


It is the end that counts
العبرة بالنهاية


Time will soon teach you what you were ignorant of
ستبدي لك الأيام ما كنت جاهلاً*

----------


## نداء الحق

قال حكيم :
طوبى لراكبي الشدائد 
فالشدة تصنع الصبر 
والصبر يصنع المثابرة 
والمثابرة تصنع الرجاء 
والرجاء بالله لا يخذل صاحبه.

----------


## نداء الحق

قال المخترع والكيميائي الفرنسي (باستور):
إن أهم ثلاث كلمات في القاموس هي : العزيمة ، العمل ، الصبر.

----------


## نداء الحق

قال حكيم:
لكل إنسان وجود وأثر.
ووجوده لا يغني عن أثره!
ولكن أثره يدل على قيمة وجوده!!

----------


## نداء الحق

*قال لقمان الحكيم:*
*مهما كان الرجل عالما فإنه لا ينتفع بعلمه ما لم يكن العقل لعلمه مصاحباً.*

----------


## نداء الحق

قال سعيد بن جبير:
ما رأيت الإنسان لابسا أشرف من العقل ....
إن انكسر صححه ..
وإذا وقع أقامه ...
وإذا ذل أعزه ...
وإذا سقط في هوة جذب بعضه منها واستنفذه .
وإن افتقر أغناه .
وأول ما يحتاج إليه البليغ هو العلم الممتزج بالعقل.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
تذئب كى لا تأكلك الذئاب 
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]
*اذا كان منزلك مصنوع من الزجاج , لا تبدأ فى القاء الحجارة على الناس*
[/align]

----------


## نداء الحق

دائما ما يكون النجاح محفوفا بالمخاطر!

فلا يمكنك أن تحقق النجاح دون أن تسقط 

في سبيله عدة مرات أولا 

(فريدرك ويلوكس)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*-_- ((عصفور في اليد يساوي أثنين على الشجرة))-_-

A bird in the hand is worth owo in the bush 


-_-((يعرف الطير من تغريده والرجل من كلامه))-_-

A bird is known by its note and a man by his talk*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*حكم انجليزية :*
*-_-((أن الطيور على اشكالها تقع))-_-

Birds of a feather flock together 


-_-((نحن في التفكير والله في التدبير))-_- 

Man propose and god disposes. 


-_-((الأمثال زينة الكلام))-_- 

Proverbs are the adornment of speech


-_-((سلم خادع شر من حرب مكشوفة))-_-

A deceitful peace is more harmful than open war.


-_-((أذا عرف الداء سهل الدواء))-_-

A disease known is half cured. 


-_-((الغريق يتعلق بحبال الهواء))-_- 

A drowing man will catch at astraw.


-_-((الصديق عند الضيق))-_- 

A friend in need is friend indeed.


-_-((الكيس الملآن لا يفتقد الخلان))-_- 

A full purse never lacks friends. 


-_-((الرجل الجوعان رجل غضبان))-_- 

A hungry man is an angry man. 


-_-((الكلب الحي خير من الاسد الميت))-_- 

A living dog is better that a dead lion. 


-_-((السر بين اكثر من اثنين ليس بسر))-_- 

A secret between more than two is no secret. 


-_-((تعرف الشجرة من ثمرها))-_- 

A tree is known by its fruit*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
*الطيور على أشكالها تقع*
[/align]

----------


## حازم عطاالله

[align=center][/align]*عظمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد* 
*                                وعظمة قلبك تخلق لك الأصدقاء*

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

_إذا أردت أن تقول الحقيقة للأخرين_ 
_فعليك أن تقولها لنفسك أولا_

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*لن تستمتع بالسعادة إلا إذا تقاسمتها مع الأخرين*

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*أســــعد القلـــوب........التي تنبض للأخرين*

----------


## man52228

سئل حكيم :

بم ينتقم الإنسان من عدووووووه.....؟

فقال : بإصلاح نفسه

----------


## أم خطاب

قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه

من عرض نفسه للتهمه فلايلومن من أساء الظن به 

حكمة جميلة قراءتها  لكن الله اعلم من صحتها

----------


## حازم عطاالله

_الابتسامة كلمة طيبة من غير حروف_

----------


## فارس القانون

الاشخاص الواثقون من انفسهم نادرا ما يشعرون بأنهم مجبرون على الكلام. 

   أرى انه قبل أن تتحرك أقدامنا, يجب أن تتحرك عقولنا وتعرف نتيجة الخطوة القادمة. 

   إذا علمت رجلا فإنك تعلم فردا , وإذا علمت أمرأة فإنك تعلم أمة. 

   لم يضيع الشرقيين ضعف القوة اكثر مما ضيعهم ضعف البصيرة (مصطفى الرافعي) 

   اشد ما في الكسل انه يجعل العمل الواحد كأنه اعمال كثيرة (مصطفى الرافعي) 

   اذا اقبلت الدنيا على احد اعارته محاسن غيره, واذا ادبرت عنه سلبته محاسن نفسه ( علي بن ابي طالب) 

   افضل طريقة للتغلب على الصعاب اقتحامها 

   من اتكل على حسن اختيار الله له,لم يتمن غير ما اختار الله له.(الحسين بن علي) 

   من خلا بالعلم لم توحشه خلوة , ومن أنس بالكتب لم تفته سلوة. 

   كن في الشدة وقورا وفي المكاره صبورا و في الرخاء شكورا وفي الصلاة متخشعا وإلى الصدقة متسرعا. 

 اعلم يا بني أن المقام في الدنيا قليل والركون إليها غرور و الغبطة فيها حلم فكن سمحا سهلا قريبا أمينا و كلمة جامعة:اتق الله في جميع احوالك ولا تعصه في شيء من امورك. 

   قال بعضهم:أسوأ الرجال من لا يثق بأحد و يثق به احد لسوء فعله. 

   قال رجل لوزير : لئن اصبحت الدنيا بك مشغولةلتمسين منك فارغة. 

   قال بعض الصالحين: إني لأستحي من الله أن يراني مشغولا عنه وهو مقبل عليّ. 

   من اشتاق خدم , ومن خدم اتصل ومن اتصل وصل ومن وصل عرف. 

   ليس الجسم يحمل النفس بل النفس تحمل الجسم. 

 اعلم ان رأيك لا يتسع لكل شيء ففرغه للمهم , وأن مالك لا يغني الناس كلهم فاخصص به أهل الحق , وان كرامتك لا تطيق العامة فتوخ بها اهل الفضل , وان الليل و النهار لا يستوعبان حاجتك فبادر بأجداهما عليك. 

   قال حكيم : الدليل على أن ما في يدك ليس هو لك علمك انه كان قبلك لغيرك. 

   سأل ابراهيم بن ادهم راهبا : من أين تأكل؟ فقال : ليس لهذا جواب عندي ولكن سل ربي من أين يطعمني. 
   إذا ازدحم الرأي خفي الصواب. 

   قيل لبعضهم: ما أحسن الكلام؟ فقال : ما لا يحتاج معه إلى الكلام. 

   من فكر في نعم الله ثم فكر في تقصيره في الشكر استحيا من السؤال. 

   قليل الرزق مع سلامة النفس امتع من كثيره مع الاوجاع. 

   عدوك بين جنبيك وجنده الهوى فإن اطعته هلكت وانعصيته نجوت. 

   بترك ما لا يعنيك يتم لك ما يعنيك 

   إخفاء العلم هلكة , واخفاء العمل نجاة. 

   عذّب حسادك بالاحسان إليهم. 

   جواهر الاخلاق تفضحها المعاشرة. 

   نعم الارض نفسك إن بذرت فيها الخيرات. 

   أرجح الناس عقلا و اكملهم فضلا من صحب ايامه بالموادعه واخوانه بالمسالمة وقبل من الزمان عفوه
العاجـز يسمي الاستسلام توكلا , وقصر الهمة قنــاعة!!! 

 البر ثلاثة : المنطق , و النظر , و الصمت , فمن كان منطقه في غير ذكر فقد لغا ومن كان نظره في غير اعتبار فقد سها ومن كان صمته في غير فكر فقد لها. 
   نظر العاقل بعقله و خاطره , ونظر الجاهل بعينه و ناظره. 

   من بدأ بالاستشارة و ثنى بالاستخارة فحقيق ألا يخطيء رأيه. 

   من استغنى بعقل نفسه اختل , من أعجب برأيه ضل , ومن صارع لبحق ذل , ومن أكثر المزح مل , ومن ترك الكبر جل. 

 إن في الحياة جزءا من الممات وفي البقاء حصة من الفناء وفي الشباب دبيبا من الهرم وفي الزيادة كمونا من النقصان وفي الصحة اجناسا من الاسقام. 
   لا تخف ممن تحذر ولكن احذر ممن تأمن. 

   بادر بالعمل و كذب الامل ولاحظ الاجل. 

   السعيد من نظر إلى الدنيا اعتبارا لا اغترارا وعمل البر بدارا لا انتظارا. 

   لو خيرت بين مال كثير أو منصب خطير و بين نفس راضية باسمه , لاخترت الثانية. 
(أحمد امين) 

   من ترك شيئا عاش من دونه. 
(جمال الدين الافغاني) 

   كل عمل صالح عبادة.( طه حسين) 

   ملوك العبيد ملوك عبيد . 

   العاطلون عن العمل أشد الحيوانات ضررا . 

   إذا كنت لا تعتقد أنك كبرت فأنت لا تزال بخير ولو هرمت. (مارون عبود) 

   إن الثرثرة تعوقنا جدا و تبدد طاقتنا 
(مارون عبود) 

   إذا ما كنت في قوم غريبا.. 
......فعاملهم بفعل يستطاب.... 
ولا تحزن إذا فاهوا بفحش.. 
......غريب الدار تنبحه الكلاب.. 

   إذا جرحت مساويهم فؤادي.... 
صبرت على الاساءة و انطويت 
وجئت إليهم طلق المحيا 
كأني لا سمعت و لا رأيت 

   احتج إلى من شئت , تكن أسيره... 
أستغن عن من شئت , تكن نظيره... 
أحسن إلى من شئت , تكن أميره.. 

   إني ابتليت بأربع ما سلطوا... 
...... إلا لشدة شقوتي وعنائي.. 
ابليس و الدنيا و نفسي و الهوى 
...... كيف الخلاص و كلهم أعدائي.. 

   من كان في نعمة و لم يشكر , خرج منها و لم يشعر 

   قال ابن القيم: "النية الصالحة والهمة العالية نفس تضيء وهمة تتوقد" 

   سئل حكيم : ما الحكمة؟ فقال : أن تميز بين الذي تعرفه والذي تجهله 

   بعض الرفاق مثل التّاج تلبسهم*** وبعضهم كقديم النّعل ترميهم 

   * إذا كنت ذا رأي فكن ذا عزيمة فإن فساد الرأي أن تتردد .. 
* احتمال الفقر أفضل من احتمال الذل ، لأن الصبر على الفقر قناعة والصبر على الذل ضراعة 
* الدهر يومان ، يوم لك ويوم عليك ،فإذا كان لك فلا تبطر وإن كان عليك فاصبر فكلاهما سيمر .. 

   المشهور لقاح العقول ولا خاب من استشار .. 
ينبوع الحكمة تتدفق مياهه من رفوف الكتب .. 
المعرفة كنز يرفع صاحبه أبنما ذهب .. 
عندما تمطرالسماء تعيش الأرض .. 
إذا لم تكن كتابا تفيد غيرك فكن قارئا تفيد نفسك .. 
فكر في سنة وتكلم في الثانية 

عش في الحياة كعابر سبيل، يترك وراءه أثراً جميلاً، وعش مع الناس كمحتاج يتواضع لهم، وكمستغن يحسن إليهم، وكمسؤول يدافع عنهم، وكطبيب يشفق عليهم، ولا تعش معهم كذئب يأكل من لحومهم، وكثعلب يمكر بعقولهم، وكلص ينتظر غفلتهم، فإن حياتك من حياتهم، وبقائك ببقائهم، ودوام ذكرك بعد موتك من ثنائهم، فلا تجمع عليك ميتتين، ولا تؤلب عليك عالَمين، ولا تُقدِّم نفسك لمحكمتين، ولا تُعرض نفسك لحسابين، ولحساب الآخرة أشد وأنكى. 
د.مصطفى السباعي 

   سأل رجل الحسن البصري رضي الله عنه:"ما سر زهدك في الدنيا يا 
إمام؟". فأجاب:"أربعة اشياء: علمت ان رزقي لا يأخذه غيري فاطمأن قلبي. و علمت ان عملي لا يقوم به غيري فاشتغلت به وحدي. و علمت ان الله مطلع علي فاستحييت ان يراني في معصية. و علمت ان الموت حق فأعددت الزاد للقاء ربي". 



احفظ لسانك ايها الانسان... لا يلدغنك انه ثعبان 
كم في المقابر من قتيل لسانه ... كانت تهاب لقاءه الاقران 


   قال علي بن ابي طالب (رضي الله عنه): 
"في المشورة سبع خصال: استنباط الصواب و اكتساب الرأي و التحصن من السقطة و حرز من الملامة و نجاة من الندامة و ألفة القلوب و اتباع الامر" 
تموت الاسد في الغابات جوعا ... و لحم الضأن تأكله الكلاب 
و عبد قد ينام على حرير ... و ذو نسب مفارشه التراب 

   قال صلى الله عليه و سلم: "حصنوا أموالكم بالزكاة، و داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة، و ردوا نوائب الدهر بالإستغفار" 


   قال الحسن البصري: "ألا تستحون من طول مالا تستحون؟!" 

   قال علي بن ابي طالب (كرم الله وجهه): "خالف نفسك تسترح" 


   قال علي بن ابي طالب (كرم الله وجهه): "إنما زهد الناس في طلب العلم ما يرون من قلة انتفاع من علم بما علم" 


   قال عثمان بن عفان (رضي الله عنه): "يكفيك من الحاسد أنه يغتم يوم سرورك" 

   قال عثمان بن عفان (رضي الله عنه): "يكفيكمن الحاسد أنه يغتم يوم سرورك" 


   قال عمر بن الخطاب (رضي الله عنه): "من كتم سره كان الخيار في يده" 

   قال عمر بن الخطاب (رضي الله عنه): "اتقوا من تبغضه قلوبكم"

----------


## حازم عطاالله

[ عندما نعيش لذواتنا فحسب ، تبدو لنا الحياة قصيرة ضئيلة ، تبدأ من حيث بدأنا نعي ، وتنتهي بانتهاء عمرنا المحدود ! 
أما عندما نعيش لغيرنا ، أي عندما نعيش لفكرة ، فإن الحياة تبدو طويلة عميقة ، تبدأ من حيث بدأت الإنسانية وتمتد بعد مفارقتنا لوجه هذه الأرض ! ]


لـ سيّد قطب

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*هــــــــزيمة الخوف هي نقطة بداية الحـــــكمة* 
*   برترند راسل*

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*إن من يرهبون الفشل لن يجربوا يوما متعة النجاح*

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*الجـــهد المــــتواصل وليس الذكاء أو القوة* 
*هــــــــو مفـــــتاح اطلاق قدراتنا الكامنة* 

*وينستون تشرشل*

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*الجيوب  الفارغة لم تمنع أحدا من ادراك النجاح* 
*بل العقول الفارغة والقلوب الخاوية هي التي تفعل ذلك*

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*الفرد نتــــــــاج ما يصدقه........*
*             أنطون شيكوف "روائي روسي"*

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*لــــــو سكت الجـــاهل لقل الخلاف*

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*عليك تعلم قواعد اللعبة ...ثم تلعب أفضل من الباقيين*
*"أينشتاين"*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
من كان بيته من زجاج ...من الأفضل له.... ألا يبدا فى القاء الحجارة على الناس 
[/align]*

----------


## أم خطاب

أن لم تستحي فأصنع ماشئت

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center] 
اتقى شر الحليم اذا غضب 
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

_قـد يـرى الناس الجرح الـذي في رأسـك ولكـنهم لا يشعـرون بالألـم الـذي تعانـيه_ 
_من جار على شبابه جارت عليه شيخوخته_ 
_سئل حكيم : ما الحكمة؟ فقال : أن تميز بين الذي تعرفه والذي تجهله_ 
_الثوم لا يفقد رائحته حتى لو غسل بماء الورد_ 
_من وعظ أخاه سراً فقد نصحه.. ومن وعظه علانية فقد فضحه_ 
_علمت أن رزقي لا يأخذه غيري ... فاطمأن قلبي وعلمت أن عملي لا يقوم به غيري .. فاشتغلت به وحدي_ 
_كُن عادلاً قبل أن تكون كريماً_ 
_من زاد في حبه لنفسه ... زاد كره الناس له_ 
_يسخر من الجروح ... كل من لا يعرف الألم_ 
_أكثر الرجال حكمة ... الذي يظن أنه أقل حكمة؟؟؟؟؟_ 
_اللسان ليس عظماً ... لكنه يكسر العـظام_ 
_إذا كنت مخلصاً ... فليكن إخلاصك إلى حد الوفاء ، وإذا كنت صريحاً فلتـكن صراحتك إلى حد الاعتراف_ 
_نمرٌ مفترس أمامك .. خير من ذئب خائن وراءك_ 
_لسان العاقل وراء قلبه ، و قلب الأحمق وراء لسانه_ 
_القـناعة دليل الأمانة ، والأمانة دليل الشكر ، والشكر دليل الزيادة ، والزيادة دليل بقاء النعمة ، والحياة دليل الخير كله_ 
_تعلم من الزهرة البشاشة ، و من الحمامة الوداعة ، و من النحلة النظام ، و من النملة العمل ، ومن الديك النهوض باكراً_ 
_اجعل نفسك ميزاناً في ما بينك وبين غيرك_ 

_قالوا عن الصبر_ 
_الصبر ...عند المصيبة .. يسمى إيمانا_ 
_الصبر.. عند الآكل .. يسمى قناعة_ 
_الصبر .. عند حفظ السر .. يسمى كتماناً_ 
_الصبر .. من اجل الصداقة .. يسمى وفاء_

_****_

----------


## ymy

ما طال النوم عمرا وما قصرا

----------


## ymy

*لا تختبى من اعين الناس وتجعل الله اهون الناظرين اليك
*

----------


## ymy

[align=center]لتكن عينك رقيبة على نفسك من الله خاشية وعلى ماضيعت نادمة وعلى الاتى مبصرة ولعيوب الاخرين غافلة
[/align]

----------


## ymy

*لناخذ من الماضى عبرة ننسجها بخبر ة الحاضر لتكن زخراً فى المستقبل
*

----------


## ymy

[align=center]انه لم يمت من لم تغمض عيناه عن الانسان الحيران التائه فى ضروب الازمان ولكن لا تلقى بنفسك فى لهيب النيران متخيلاً انها الجنان وان للحق طريقاً واحداً فاسلكه وانت غير نداماٍ[/align]

----------


## ymy

[align=center]*" لاتبحث عن عيوب الناس وانت لها مكمن واصلح عيوبك ينتظم ركب الحياة بنا اجمع "
*[/align]

----------


## ymy

*الفقير فقير العقل والغنى غنى القلب*

----------


## ymy

[align=center]*تكمن فى حيلتى هزيمتى ويكمن فى تأملى نصرى
*[/align]

----------


## ymy

*الشعور بالكمال اكبر نقص
*

----------


## Ashraf Sayed

** لا تملوا من الإلحاح فى طلب المعرفه !!!*

----------


## Ashraf Sayed

** أولادنا أكبادنا تمشى على الآرض وهى صغيرة فإذا ما كبرت مسحت بنا الآرض*

----------


## Ashraf Sayed

** المستغنى عن الدنيا بالدنيا كمطفىء النار بالتبن ... " أبن المقفع "*

----------


## Ashraf Sayed

* - لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه.*

----------


## أم خطاب

لابد للصياد من عشرة الكلب

----------


## ymy

*لا تجعل لحياتك حلما واحداً وليكن املك فيها بلوغ رضاء الله
*

----------


## ymy

[align=center]*لاتدع القلق يقتلك
*[/align]

----------


## ymy

[align=center]ان لم تجد الحب فاجعل الناس يجدونه فيك
[/align]

----------


## ymy

[align=center]*لا تعامل من حولك مثل ما يعاملوك
*[/align]

----------


## ymy

[align=center]*لاتجعل الانتقام رد فعلك وان كنت من الظلم منهكاً
*[/align]

----------


## Ashraf Sayed

* - خير لك أن تسأل مرتين من أن تخطأ مرة واحدة*

----------


## Ashraf Sayed

حكمة جميلة جداً .... عايزين المزيد

----------


## Ashraf Sayed

* - لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه.*

----------


## Ashraf Sayed

*- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم*

----------


## Ashraf Sayed

** إذا لم يسعدك أحد فحاول أن تسعد نفسك*

----------


## salah+

*لا تسمح للآخرين أن يتلاعبوا بك*
[align=center] 			 			*كن أقل فضولا بالناس أكثر فضولا بالافكار* 		[/align]

----------


## شيمة الجزائرية

*يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك ، فابتسم*

----------

